# Vw Caddy running in autocross.... preposterous



## vw_monger (Nov 4, 2010)

hello all im wraping up on my 16v carbed engine swap on my 1981 bunnah pick-up and one of my friends **honda owner** asked if i knew what it will run doing an autocross event. i had raced my 16v mk2 but had no clue what my truck would do and was curious if any one had raced one. my big concern is my rear suspension since its a live axle with leafsprings i dont know if its some thing i should put my truck through


----------



## Jh0104 (Jul 15, 2010)

There is no set time to an autox because the course is always different. I mean, everytime you go to an event, the course is completely different from the last time, literaly.

Hey good luck with finishin the build!! Pics??


----------



## vw_monger (Nov 4, 2010)

here soon i still have some odds and ends to get the engine finished but ive really got to come up with an interior


----------

